# West Galveston Wade?



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Headed to Galveston tomorrow morning for a cook off. Anyone have any tips on a nice walk-in wade area I could try in the evening for trout and reds? Any tips appreciated.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Found the fish, quite a few trout stacked up around 103rd.


----------



## GRIM (May 30, 2013)

Good job! Did you end up getting any good tips on where to walk in. I'm not familiar with the that area otherwise I'd share the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

No I didn't get any tips from here, I just searched google earth and picked that spot.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Great job searching on your own. Curious about the parking? Did you park on the street?


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry hadn't checked this thread in a while. Lagavulin I parked on the side of the street in the gravel area.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

OttoMan said:


> Sorry hadn't checked this thread in a while. Lagavulin I parked on the side of the street in the gravel area.


are you able to wade into that long strip of shell island north of 103rd? I got there by kayak before but never try to walk to the island by foot from the launch.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

charlie23 said:


> are you able to wade into that long strip of shell island north of 103rd? I got there by kayak before but never try to walk to the island by foot from the launch.


I didn't try to make it to the shell. 
Next time I will have my kayak and try that area.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

OttoMan said:


> No I didn't get any tips from here, I just searched google earth and picked that spot.


Not enough people check the Wading forum to probably answer in time. most of that is covered in General Fishing Discussion. If enough people see your post usually someone will at least PM you.

Anyone is always welcome to PM me for a spot or 2 as well. A lot of areas no one will give out publicly on the board but in a PM they might give a couple decent spots.


----------



## HotSauce (Jul 11, 2013)

troutsupport said:


> Not enough people check the Wading forum to probably answer in time. most of that is covered in General Fishing Discussion. If enough people see your post usually someone will at least PM you.
> 
> Anyone is always welcome to PM me for a spot or 2 as well. A lot of areas no one will give out publicly on the board but in a PM they might give a couple decent spots.


Please don't tell him about *my spot* at 29Â°04'10.7"N 94Â°42'58.5"W !!!

I am really trying to keep it a secret. I've been fishing it for years and now it's *MINE*.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

HotSauce said:


> Please don't tell him about *my spot* at 29Â°04'10.7"N 94Â°42'58.5"W !!!
> 
> I am really trying to keep it a secret. I've been fishing it for years and now it's *MINE*.


I hope your pretty tall..:walkingsm


----------

